# Doors and such



## crs7200 (Jan 19, 2009)

The only thing I can carve with a chaiinsaw is fire wood. 
I do make things such as this with other hand tools

View attachment 87337


View attachment 87338


View attachment 87339


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll bet you could sell all those you can make at a very handsome price.

Nice work!!


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats awesome lookin.


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 19, 2009)

Locoweed said:


> I'll bet you could sell all those you can make at a very handsome price.
> 
> Nice work!!



Thanks.. The deer is on my house. The bears are on my brothers camp and the wolves I made to sell at the end of summer but haven't had it out yet. That's why the top bar is empty. Hoping some wants me to add their name to it.

I've made a bunch of other stuff also that I have either given away or donated to friends.


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Afew others I made*

View attachment 87359


View attachment 87360


View attachment 87361


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to AS. Don't cut yourself short, I bet you could carve with a saw, try it sometime. Nice looking stuff, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## deeker (Jan 20, 2009)

crs7200 said:


> The only thing I can carve with a chaiinsaw is fire wood.
> I do make things such as this with other hand tools
> 
> View attachment 87337
> ...



Wow!!!! I am very impressed. What type of wood do your usually carve?

Kevin


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 21, 2009)

*...*

The doors are made from cabinet grade oak plywood. Usually around $50 a sheet. Heavy stuff and really durable.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 21, 2009)

*Nice work*

I really like the one of the Moose


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 23, 2009)

If you can do that you can carve with a saw . That is some good looking work/art!


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 24, 2009)

*thanks*

I appreciate the positive feedback. I will have to give it a go one of these days. I've watched a lot of guys do the chainsaw carving a various woodsmans days. It would be nice to figure out all the cuts.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 19, 2009)

*Great work*

Very cool stuff!
How does that ply hold up to the weather; I would suspect that the edges, even on lumber core, might require some special care?


----------



## crs7200 (Feb 20, 2009)

Longshot said:


> Very cool stuff!
> How does that ply hold up to the weather; I would suspect that the edges, even on lumber core, might require some special care?




I coat them pretty good with sealer. Really well actually. I try to cut make sure water can't get in anywhere. I have 2 doors on my house. One is one a covered porch. The other is on the side of my house. The 2nd one I cover with plastic for the winter because it gets blasted by the snow constantly. I have some one that has been on my garage for 2 winters now and it is still solid. I want to start using marine grade sealer because it will not fade in the sun. Some that get a lot of sun start to fade.


----------



## flashpuppy (Feb 20, 2009)

wow!!!!!! I love that door.:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## chipr (Apr 12, 2009)

crs7200 said:


> I appreciate the positive feedback. I will have to give it a go one of these days. I've watched a lot of guys do the chainsaw carving a various woodsmans days. It would be nice to figure out all the cuts.



Like the carver that got me into it said to me: "Quit talking about it and do it". The most influential statement to date regarding my saw carving. I wish I had started thirty years ago


----------

